# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [CUBASE VST32 5.0] Activer l'audio

## mayloshi

Bonjour,

Je suis encore dbutant dans le domaine de la musique assiste par ordinateur et je n'arrive pas  activer les piste audio dans le CUBASE,  chaque fois que j'active, on me marque un "M" sur la colonne mute on/off  gauche de la piste. A quoi peut tre d ce problme?

J'ai une carte son SB MPU-01 16 bits 44 Khz.

----------

